# Virtual Trainer Wanted



## deadlift (Feb 16, 2005)

OK, heres the deal, I'm trying to do this on my own
but realize I lack the knowledge necessary. (even though
these forums have taught me alot)

Offer: I hire one of you guys to train me via the forums.
I post my pic, you rip me apart, offer suggestions and routines.
more importantly advise me through my cycle and gear dos & don'ts.
I pay you once a week via paypal (or whatever) for a progress report.
I post a new pic say every monday and basically you become my Dr. Frankenstein ...I'll be the monster.

OK, thats the deal, what would be a fair rate for a virtual trainer?


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 16, 2005)

What are your stats and lifting experience?  I'd need to know what I was up against.  How about posting a current pic also!


----------



## deadlift (Feb 16, 2005)

36,185lbs, 5'10
My max today on the flat bench was 200lbs.
(I have a home gym from Powertech not sure of the bar weight
but I had 2 45lb plates +10lbs on each side) 5 reps max
been lifting since my 20's but not seriously focused (considered " in good shape")
will post progress pics starting next monday
buying a digital camera this weekend for this experiment.
the gear knowledge is where I'm lacking, but catching up.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 16, 2005)

utilize the search button and try and answer as many questions yourself as possible....we'll be glad to answer anything you dont understand


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 16, 2005)

honestly....with a board like anasci....and the members here...you don't have to pay anyone to give you honest feedback.  I'm sure anyone would be glad to help you out without you paying them. Just do a PM or start a post up with your stats and keep it updated.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 16, 2005)

OK, I'll try that...Thanks


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> honestly....with a board like anasci....and the members here...you don't have to pay anyone to give you honest feedback.  I'm sure anyone would be glad to help you out without you paying them. Just do a PM or start a post up with your stats and keep it updated.



Bump.  But you will get alot of guys posting different opinions which can get confusing sometimes.  It's all about finding what works best for you as an individual.  Paying someone would only be necessary if you wanted someone to spend alot of their own personal time helping you figure out your meal plans, advising you on what to do in the gym with however much time you have to spend there each day, and so on and so forth.  It can become very time-consuming.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 17, 2005)

and I'm willing to pay for that sort
of personal attention. I've never heard of
 a "virtual trainer" before, but it makes sense I think.
Shit, If you can get a law degree these days online.
Why not an awesome body?


----------

